# Rivendell Avocet chest waders



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Pretty cheap and said to be make well. Couple guys that are doing our Alaska trip are just looking for a cheap set of waders for the trip....these are cheap.........anybody have any experience with them.


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

No, I have no experience with them but if I may comment on the "cheap waders for a trip to Alaska".

DON'T.

If this is a trip of a lifetime why risk having a problem in the middle of nowhere which could make a wonderful trip a nightmare. 

For what ? To save 50 -100 bucks?

My 2 cents


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Mark, I googled them and this post came up as the third most popular post regarding them. Considering you just put the post up this morning I would say that probably answers your question. There's no information out there about them.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

if they arent looking to spend alot walmart has neoprene boot foot chest waders for like 79 dollars i own a pair and so do a few freinds we all love them and use them alot havent had any problems with them either. good waders for some one starting out like me or someone who needs a cheaper pair in a hurry

waders are hodgeman


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

hodgeman's breathables are only like 110 or 120 or so, theyre great waders, i have a pair that is slightly larger than i need so i can bundle up underneath in colder weather, and a normal sized pair for regular weather, they've done extremely well for me for two years now, with no leaks,


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Mark, I also bought hodgeman's at Wal*Mart and it's been 3 or 4 years and not a single problem. I put some serious hurting on them too. Often they end up in the truck with my construction tools (not too smart) but I couldn't be happier. Could be luck though with this one pair. But they are definetely worth the try since they've been around for a while now. A buddy of mine sent them 4 year old wading boots they started to fall apart and they send him a brand new equivalent in today's model in less than two weeks. 
So I'd say good service also. 

I paid less than $ 100.00

Roman


----------

